

Say something nice, get something nice - primozskerget
http://somethingnice.co/
So, here’s the deal.<p>To get this cheery Christmas spirit spread the internets, we need your help.<p>Write something nice to somebody and in return, you will get something nice back.<p>Sounds good? Great. Let’s make this the nicest website ever.
======
gesman
Say something nice and be forced to login with Twitter.

Nice!

------
herbig
It told me I'm not nice because I don't use Twitter.

~~~
scrabble
Same.

I also didn't see a clear sign in button, or understand from the description
why I needed to sign in or what functionality that was going to add.

I also didn't see a way to direct the nice thing I was writing to a person.

------
medwezys
Also, why ask for post permissions on twitter if you promise to never do that?
:) Otherwise, a nice idea.

~~~
primozskerget
We ask for twitter so that people don't write everything that is in their mind
(dumb stuff, test messages or insulting text). By signing in with a service
like twitter we can at least try to reduce the number of such messages.

------
ultimatedelman
why would i give you my twitter acct, and even if i wanted to, i can't until i
try to publish. wtf?

~~~
primozskerget
We are a website like any other out there that asks for permissions to your
account. It's up to you if you trust us or not.

------
primozskerget
Based on your feedback, we did some changes. Thanks!

